

OverStock.com will pay $5K for s/w developer referrals (java). - bkj123
http://www.overstock.com/javajobs

======
kls
The market is getting really tough to find people. I new this was coming when
the .com bust happened and the outsourcing craze was at it's peak. I remember
I had went back to school at the time of the .com bust and it was literally
one day a full class and the next it was me and two other guys. When the quick
bucks where gone, the classrooms emptied. I remember thinking then 5-10 years
from now it is going to be very interesting. It is looking more and more like
those days have come, with the giants sucking up all of the talent whether
directly or by proxy through contracting outfits, guys like Overstocked are
left to fight for shelf space on the recruiting isle.

